# Carbon One opinions



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

They work pretty well and great value for money, When I first started Stringwalking I used them as I didn't want to stress out breaking/losing arrows on 3D. Won IFAA Euro 3D's with them so can't complain. The only thing is you can tell the tolerances aren't as tight as the higher priced arrows when fitting nocks/points but they do the job.

I'm going to try some Victory VAP target arrows, I hear good feedback on these shafts, they wont break the bank either.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Carbon Ones are all I shoot. I like anything Easton because they are made in Utah.

I have thought of moving up to X10 but I'm just not that good and don't compete very often so I went the economical route.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I have both the Vap V1 and Carbon Ones in 600 spine, and shoot almost identical for my barebow rig, because the Easton are a little shorter full length, but also a little heavier. They shoot great. Here is my group at 30 meters the other day.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

gary -

I like them, and recommend them as an intermediate step between aluminum and ACEs for new outdoor shooters. 
Actually, I tend to use them more often than ACEs, myself. 

For indoor work, stay with aluminum. 

For outdoor shooting I would not consider ACCs or ACGs, in normal spine ranges.
X10's don't offer enough advantages, except for bragging rights (hey, look what I paid).
When you're shooting and budget are ready, go with ACEs.

BTW - if you are shooting aluminum now, choose the next STIFFER spine when going to C1s. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've seen them being used to shoot well over 320 at 70m. Don't expect to get a well matched dozen but they are good, usable arrows.


----------



## gary royce (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys..Easton chart recommends 730's so I guess I'll call Lancaster and try my luck..Hopefully that's the right spine. I have some GT ultralight 700's that fly great full length but are stiff when cut down. I really want to get the right set first time so I can cut down and put clicker on bow


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

For years I was shooting Easton Vector arrows in short bale practice, I got like 6 dozens of them pretty much free when they stopped making them. What I've tried, I can't feel any difference between the two, only that Vector was marketed at much higher price point, equivalent to Navigators (ACG) at the time.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Shot my highest scores with Carbon Ones.


----------



## edmcnicholas (Dec 13, 2015)

Great arrows 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I shot Carbon 1 450s with my compounds. I beat the hell out of a dozen for more than two years. Only ones that broke were clearly my fault (must remember to move my site when going from 70m to 18m and vice versa). I'd have bought another dozen, but got a great deal on some Pro Fields.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

I got a set as I wanted a cheap set of arrows as I tried a compound out after shooting recurve for many years. Managed a 1348 with them so I was more than happy with them.  

Much more robust than Pro Tours, x10s etc.. especially when you have to shoot on straw targets.


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

VAP v1's are great at a great price too.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I just bought (6) Carbon One 730 spine. I think Steve Morley may be right in his comments about manufacturing tolerances. I have two arrows that pulled points out the first couple of times they hit the target. I re-hot melted them, but they still pulled out. I'm going to try a different glue. Other than that issue, I only shot them about 15 ends at 20M but so far they fly fine. I used spin-wings and Easton pin nocks with the heaviest (100-120 grain) points they have.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

This being your first set of C1's you can buy just a few instead of a dozen until you are sure they are the right spine.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve - 

The 100 - 120 grain points should sit proud to the 730 shaft, not good. (The heads have a have a larger diameter than the 730.)
The 730s should take a 90-110 C1-1 head.

It's on Easton's website. 

You also might want to clean both the head shank and the inside of the shaft before hot gluing. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Bob, you are right. I just mic'd one shaft and point. Shaft .216", point .244". I can't use 100 grain points as arrows will be too stiff. Looks like I'll have to buy a set of 810 spine arrows. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve - 

A slightly stiff arrow will do you more good than harm.
It does in most cases any way. 

Your call.

810 use ACE points, not the C1-1 like the 730s.

Ask for the specific heads, most shops (big and small) don't know about that.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Viper, you advised me on arrows for my wife. I got her some lightweight low cost carbon arrows as a test, and I am still not sure they are right. They were somewhere around 900's, over 1000 if you adjust for length. I wanted to put together a spine kit of Carbon One for her. She has a 28 inch draw and is now pulling about 25 1/2 pounds. We were talking spines around 1000. I used the calculator on the Easton website and it gives me 730. That seems low. I would like to pick out 3 or 4 spines for her to help get her bow dialed in, but I am a bit confused by the low spines that Easton is recommending. I have used the Easton charts for my arrows, though I am off the chart and have to extrapolate. I was thinking of asking Lancaster, but I figured you work with a lot of folks with low weight bows.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve - 

It can be a little tricky, can you tell me what aluminum arrow will tune, or whatever you currently have that tunes as a reference point?

Based on the weight and draw length, off the cuff, I'd guess about the 1000 spine with full weight 80 grain heads. 

I usually take C1s as a level 2 arrow, and base the spine selection on tuned aluminum. The above assumes a 1516 will tune. 

Viper1 over.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Viper, you advised me on arrows for my wife. I got her some lightweight low cost carbon arrows as a test, and I am still not sure they are right. They were somewhere around 900's, over 1000 if you adjust for length. I wanted to put together a spine kit of Carbon One for her. She has a 28 inch draw and is now pulling about 25 1/2 pounds. We were talking spines around 1000. I used the calculator on the Easton website and it gives me 730. That seems low. I would like to pick out 3 or 4 spines for her to help get her bow dialed in, but I am a bit confused by the low spines that Easton is recommending. I have used the Easton charts for my arrows, though I am off the chart and have to extrapolate. I was thinking of asking Lancaster, but I figured you work with a lot of folks with low weight bows.


You need to go with Easton "youth" chart for low poundages/short arrows. It is usually spot on, but normal chart gives spines that are way off for same specs. Chart stops at 27"+-½" iirc, but just pick next size up then.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Viper, you advised me on arrows for my wife. I got her some lightweight low cost carbon arrows as a test, and I am still not sure they are right. They were somewhere around 900's, over 1000 if you adjust for length. I wanted to put together a spine kit of Carbon One for her. She has a 28 inch draw and is now pulling about 25 1/2 pounds. We were talking spines around 1000. I used the calculator on the Easton website and it gives me 730. That seems low. I would like to pick out 3 or 4 spines for her to help get her bow dialed in, but I am a bit confused by the low spines that Easton is recommending. I have used the Easton charts for my arrows, though I am off the chart and have to extrapolate. I was thinking of asking Lancaster, but I figured you work with a lot of folks with low weight bows.


I recently set up a similar rig for my wife. 28" draw, 25 OTF. Shooting 1000's that are 28" long from nock groove to back of point with 100gr points. g-nock direct in the shaft (lighter than pins/nocks so don't make the arrow dynamically stiffer) Bare group with fletched within her ability and although this draw is a snick short for me, when I shoot her rig, I get decent results, too. Because the C1 points are 5/8" or so long, these would be hard for her to use with a riser-mounted clicker (possible, but ....) however she doesn't use a clicker right now, so no big deal. Taking a quarter inch off the length would enable the clicker, but then the arrows might be a bit stiff. Nothing that another pound OTF wouldn't cure, but since the clicker thing isn't a problem and she's having fun when she shoots, I'm not changing anything!

Hope this helps.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not a big fan of C1's - too many times I've spun them on my hand and could feel the wobble. I usually recommend VAP's in that range. For a dollar more/arrow you can get V1's and for less money, the V3's - both of which are IMO a better arrow. But I do know some who have had reasonable luck with C1's too, so I guess it comes down to preference. A/C/C's aren't that much more expensive, so in the weaker spines I usually recommend them. In the stiffer spines, A/C/C's are too heavy and large diameter for most recurve archers.


----------



## gary royce (Feb 5, 2009)

Well the C1 730's showed up today. I will get fletched and let you know what I think. I can surely see some VAPs as my next order though


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a question about the Carbon One shafts. I'm looking to get my wife her first set of outdoor target shafts and these seem to be a well regarded arrow, especially for the price, but I've not been able to find out the outside diameter of them? What size shaft are they?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

With all due respect, if you're at all concerned with the OD of an arrow, you probably don't need to spend much time in this price range.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> With all due respect, if you're at all concerned with the OD of an arrow, you probably don't need to spend much time in this price range.


Well it's for my wife, it will be her first year shooting competitively, second year shooting at all, and I want to get her something small diameter that won't break the bank, she doesn't want to spend a bunch just yet. 

I did a little more digging and found that an ACE is around a .220 diameter, average, and I'd imagine the Carbon One would be about the same since they use the same components.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Huntinsker said:


> Well it's for my wife, it will be her first year shooting competitively, second year shooting at all, and I want to get her something small diameter that won't break the bank, she doesn't want to spend a bunch just yet.
> 
> I did a little more digging and found that an ACE is around a .220 diameter, average, and I'd imagine the Carbon One would be about the same since they use the same components.


FWIW a C1 1000 spine is .208 and I only know that because I've been in chats with another AT member about arrows in that range.

But an all carbon arrow would seem to me to be thinner anyway because it's only one material -- carbon, vs two -- carbon aluminum (x10, ACE ACG ACC)

Easton doesn't publish the OD's for some reason.

Limbwalker: re ACC's. What do you mean by the weaker spines?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hunt -

In average spine ranges of 30# and above, Carbon Ones have the largest OD, ACE are second and X10s are the thinnest. Weights vary and is somewhat dependent of the spine. 
I wouldn't consider using ACCs in those weight ranges, because of weight and OD, but might be acceptable in the very weak spines, as those diameters are smaller. 

John - Interesting thing about the C1s and lack of true-ness. I haven't found that, but like any set of arrows, if I keep throwing a flyer at distance, the arrow gets marked. If the same marked arrow keeps showing up outside of the group, it gets culled. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Our experience with C1's was that they were fine out to about 50m but past that were a bit unpredictable. Out of the dz we had, and this was about four years ago, four were dead on straight and grouped well, four were not but still did ok and four were just about useless except for blank bale. It did show us that an arrows weight and spine consistency was more important than straightness. This was at low poundage so higher draw weights would be less affected by the inconsistencies I think. -Pete


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cephas said:


> Our experience with C1's was that they were fine out to about 50m but past that were a bit unpredictable. Out of the dz we had, and this was about four years ago, four were dead on straight and grouped well, four were not but still did ok and four were just about useless except for blank bale. It did show us that an arrows weight and spine consistency was more important than straightness. This was at low poundage so higher draw weights would be less affected by the inconsistencies I think. -Pete


This is spot-on. C1's are just not the most consistent arrow you can buy in this price range. Are they good enough? For all but the best shooters yes, they are. I've seen some good shooters shoot really good indoor scores with them. Outdoors, not so much - esp. at distance.

I can think of a number of arrows I'd choose for a budget outdoor small diameter arrow over the C1. But I can't say any of them are 50% better. Just that there are some better options IMO. I'd shoot A/C/G's, VAP's or the old CX Medallion Pro's over C1's personally, but if C1's were all I could afford and what was available, I'd shoot them too. 

Good news for all of us is that we have so many good "affordable" arrow options these days. Not so good news for C1's but good for the rest of us. 

I've been very impressed by many of the newer all-carbon "A/C/E - A/C/G" sized arrows out there now... VAP's, X-impact, CX, and so on. I've seen some really good scores shot by archers with these arrows before I even knew anything about them. I can't say I've ever seen an outdoor score shot with C1's that impressed me, but maybe some have. I have certainly seen outdoor scores shot with VAP's and X-Impacts and CX Medallion Pro's that impressed me.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Limbwalker: re ACC's. What do you mean by the weaker spines?


In the "00" series (up to 1150 spine, IIRC), the more expensive A/C/E's and A/C/G's really don't offer an advantage over the much more affordable and available A/C/C's. I have several young students shoot outstanding scores at 50 meters with those "00" series A/C/C's and the components are easy since they are the same ones the venerable A/C/E's use. So just G-nocks, spin wings and 80 grain A/C/E points on a 1150 A/C/C can and often do score just as well as A/C/E's at distance, for half the cost.


----------



## gary royce (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe they are .166


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> In the "00" series (up to 1150 spine, IIRC), the more expensive A/C/E's and A/C/G's really don't offer an advantage over the much more affordable and available A/C/C's. I have several young students shoot outstanding scores at 50 meters with those "00" series A/C/C's and the components are easy since they are the same ones the venerable A/C/E's use. So just G-nocks, spin wings and 80 grain A/C/E points on a 1150 A/C/C can and often do score just as well as A/C/E's at distance, for half the cost.


In my universe there seems to be quite a romance with ACC's for EVERYBODY until they move up to another AC arrow. All carbon seems to be a no no. I'm the only one who seems to be ok with an all carbon arrow. I think it's the fascination with the weight of the ACC as a defense against wind. Some people are starting to come to their senses about this.


----------

